# What's causing this algae



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have been getting algae growing on my plants lately. I use ferts and co2. Is t to much light or not enough co2?

I add five more ottos, 8 Amanos and nocked an hour off the photoperiod. So hopefully that gets things in check


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like hair\thread algae is starting to form bud. Welcome to the club, I've neglected my tank, the plants\fish are doing fine but the algae is redonkuloss. I haven't add more DIY co2 so I'm reaping that reward of moss like algae.

What lighting do you have? Upping co2 could be one method, what's the ppm? It could be caused by lower nitrates and higher phosphates to my understanding as well.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Lighting is 2x t5ho. 4'ers


Co2.. Drop checker is a darker green 
In guessing 4-5 bubbles per second.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Think its worth turning down how much my system does? I'm doing the ppm pro system


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

shift said:


> Lighting is 2x t5ho. 4'ers


Best to add the watts of the bulbs or even wpg if you know


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

clean tank+ feed less = algea gone


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Direct sunlight can cause it too. I had a problem with that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

shift said:


> Think its worth turning down how much my system does? I'm doing the ppm pro system


As per Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish, need to adjust ppm pro levels, I believe those are aimed at keeping constant levels of nutrients, but doesn't mean the default values will be right for your tank, might be low/high

Hair/Thread Algae

Hair Algae

Hair/Thread Algae consists of long green filaments reaching as long as 30cm in length. It often mixes itself in among moss, and is sometimes grown purposely as an extra food supplement for tank inhabitants.

Cause:

Excess iron levels - Concentrations >0.15ppm

Cure:

Manual removal - Use toothbrush to remove as much as possible.
Maintain proper water change schedule - weekly / bi-weekly changes.
Rebalance Nutrients - Strive for the following nutrient levels: N (10-20ppm), P (0.5-2ppm), K (10-20ppm), Ca (10-30ppm), Mg (2-5ppm), Fe (.1ppm).


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I removed a few of the worse leaves and did a 25ish percent water change 


Thanks for the info. Ill do another water change In a few days to flush out extra nutrients. Tank is 84g with 108w of light and I do weekly water changes of 15-20 gallons (3-4 5 gallon pails)


----------

